# My new Baby: SW1911 E-Series TALO Edition - SWEET!



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey there fellow 1911 shooters, just picked this bad boy up from the gunshow in my home town.

Take a gander!









Also, if anyone else has one, and knows more about it, I'd appreciate more information on this model. There is surprisingly very little on the web about this model. Thanks and Happy Shooting!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

talo guns for some reason are not well publisized. i have a talo s&w 686 and i was surprised to find no talo marking on the gun or even the box. smiths website does show some talos and talos website has a few more but not a whole lot. nice looking gun, good luck with it


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats.....nice pistol ...been want a Ruger SR1911 but may have to change my mind after seeing that......JJ


----------



## hje1911 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got one of these myself. Was looking for the base model E-series and my shop got one of these in. Love the lookand feel. Had to have it! Titanium firing pin so no Schwarz safety mechanism to worry about, beautiful Rosewood grips, melonite finished slide and crisp 4.5 lb trigger. I've only put about 50 ends thru it thus far but it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Those that have one, we need a range report. I have been thinking about getting the same pistol.


----------

